# What do you guy's think of Martin's Cheetah?



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

reasonable bow. just MAKE SURE you arent tourquing your front hand at all.. strings jump of the idler wheel more than they should with alittle tourquing on the fore end. And by more than they should, that means once is more than enough.. happening multiple times aint called for


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

boonecoon said:


> reasonable bow. just MAKE SURE you arent tourquing your front hand at all.. strings jump of the idler wheel more than they should with alittle tourquing on the fore end. And by more than they should, that means once is more than enough.. happening multiple times aint called for


been selling martin bows for 12 years and never had the string jump off the idler wheel, if it did someone is drawing the bow sideways. or at the worst would be a bad bearing in idler wheel letting wobble in it. haven't seen that yet either.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

doebuggy said:


> been selling martin bows for 12 years and never had the string jump off the idler wheel, if it did someone is drawing the bow sideways. or at the worst would be a bad bearing in idler wheel letting wobble in it. haven't seen that yet either.


Just because you re selling them doesnt mean its not happening. i sell them too and ive seen it happen twice in a customers hand in the last 4 months. And yes, its because they re torquing their front hand, but not so over accessively that it should simply slip off the wheel. Besides i think a bow should be fool proof enough that a new archer (which it seems naturally want to torque the front hand until instructed otherwise) shouldnt have to worry about keeping their hand perfect. 

Also, the plastic bushing between the wheel and the limb, had one sent in on our inventory and that thing was cracked.. i dont remember which martin model it was, but it ended up grenading in the guys hand setting it up. No sarcasm here...


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

boonecoon said:


> Just because you re selling them doesnt mean its not happening. i sell them too and ive seen it happen twice in a customers hand in the last 4 months. And yes, its because they re torquing their front hand, but not so over accessively that it should simply slip off the wheel. Besides i think a bow should be fool proof enough that a new archer (which it seems naturally want to torque the front hand until instructed otherwise) shouldnt have to worry about keeping their hand perfect.
> 
> Also, the plastic bushing between the wheel and the limb, had one sent in on our inventory and that thing was cracked.. i dont remember which martin model it was, but it ended up grenading in the guys hand setting it up. No sarcasm here...


Personally I have owned a Cheetha nad NEVER had a problem with the string jumpin off the Idiler Wheel. I dont think it is the MFG. I Dont know about the shim. I have built many Martin Bow's with M-Pros that work just fine. If you have a problem Instead of bashing call Joel @ Martin Monday and get your problem resolved 1-800-541-8902. Martin is the BEST in the Industry on Customer Service give them a call and get your problem fixed! I have been shooting the M-Pro cam for 3 yrs since it came out and NEVER had a string jump the Idiler Wheel. Should I name all the M-Pro cam bows I have shot....... MOAB 2 X's , Cheetha ,Bengal 2 X's , Pantera, and my Custom ONE OF A KIND 06 Razor X M-Pro!

Martin dont even offer this in a M-Pro shot 2 deer withthis bow this yr! The M-Pro cam is Silky smooth and managment FREE!


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk4me said:


> I have built many Martin Bow's with M-Pros that work just fine. If you have a problem Instead of bashing call Joel @ Martin Monday and get your problem resolved 1-800-541-8902. Martin is the BEST in the Industry on Customer Service give them a call and get your problem fixed! I have been shooting the M-Pro cam for 3 yrs since it came out and NEVER had a string jump the Idiler Wheel. Should I name all the M-Pro cam bows I have shot....... MOAB 2 X's , Cheetha ,Bengal 2 X's , Pantera, and my Custom ONE OF A KIND 06 Razor X M-Pro!


haha easy there big guy, no need to get butthurt about it just because its happened.. Twice. The guy ask what people thought about it so i gave my two cents. If i wouldve known you were Mr. Martin to begin with I wouldve just informed you to give your opinion and nobody else. Congrats on killing 2 deer with your one of a kind bow.. The wheel has a shallow string valley, and is offset more than most on the angle towards the cam. Thats it. Given a chance, ill call your boy joel just to see what someone up there has to say about a bow blowing up and strings jumpin.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

*cheetah*

So we had another one do it again today.. so i called your buddy joel at martin, he was very professional about the situation. He told me that about 50% of the cheetahs put out at the beginning of the year were bear string over the idler wheel and this is what has caused the problem. He is sending me several of the newer strings with serving over the top and said that this is the cure. Soo... if you buy one, buy one with serving over the idler wheel. Once again, reasonable bow.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I've been shooting my 08 Bengal all summer and never had the string jump the idler and it doesn't have the serving up and over the idler, bare string. I guess I don't torque the bow at all.


----------

